# CC



## CynicalCirno (Apr 22, 2010)

CC stands now for Character Creation :V


Name: M. Hisamoto
Age: N/o
Sex: Male
Species: Represnts a human
Height:Counting in meters then - 1.85
Weight:0 lbs 

Appearance:
- Hair: Short and classic 80's hair.
- Eye color: Grey
- Other features: Is ghastly and gruesome  

---
This character is meant to be biased over this song - Mario RPG Rawest Forest and VIP(Referrence picture is my avatar).

That's why it has less information and more action.
---

Clothing/Personal Style: Business suit and a tie.
Picture: New character LAWL


Personal quote: There are many secrets in this game, many of which drives some peeps insane.
Theme song: Mario RPG Rawest Forest VIP Zone


You probably now look at it like 





Credits to Chris Niosi (Kirbopher)


----------



## Atrak (Apr 22, 2010)

Subtract three feet from his height.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 22, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Subtract three feet from his height.



I am sorry for not using foreigin american measures.

I COUNT IN METERS 

I don't know how long a yard is


----------



## Atrak (Apr 22, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I am sorry for not using foreigin american measures.
> 
> I COUNT IN METERS
> 
> I don't know how long a yard is


 
6" 8 means six feet and eight inches.

If you mean meters then use the standard symbol for it: m.

A yard is three feet, which is a couple of centimeters short of a meter.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 22, 2010)

God I hate the imperial system.  God bless america and all that.

Also this is my third favorite user representative character on this forum, behind Doom Marine and Coke Weasel


----------



## Atrak (Apr 22, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> God I hate the imperial system. God bless america and all that.
> 
> Also this is my third favorite user representative character on this forum, behind Doom Marine and Coke Weasel


 
Haxx and Harley?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 22, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> 6" 8 means six feet and eight inches.
> 
> If you mean meters then use the standard symbol for it: m.
> 
> A yard is three feet, which is a couple of centimeters short of a meter.



People told me to use inches because 'nobody understands meters because feet are more simple' UH SORRY NOPE.
 I think I will just write 'Height: MILE LAWL' and finish it.



Van Ishikawa said:


> God I hate the imperial system.  God bless america and all that.
> 
> Also this is my third favorite user representative character on this forum, behind Doom Marine and Coke Weasel







Which is the third?



atrakaj said:


> Haxx and Harley?



Yes.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 22, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> People told me to use inches because 'nobody understands meters because feet are more simple' UH SORRY NOPE.
> I think I will just write 'Height: MILE LAWL' and finish it.
> 
> 
> ...


After that gif, now its Haxx.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 22, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> After that gif, now its Haxx.



:'c


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 22, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> *6" 8* means six feet and eight inches.
> 
> If you mean meters then use the standard symbol for it: m.
> 
> A yard is three feet, which is a couple of centimeters short of a meter.



Actually, what you just said would amount to 6 inches. I beleive you were looking for this : 6'8".

That would be 6 feet and 8 inches.

Punctuation Nazi meets Grammar Nazi?

Just messing with you Atra.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 22, 2010)

HAXX said:


> :'c


Look at the face in that gif

How could you not love that

Top 3 is still better than not being in the top 3 and really I don't matter anyway because I don't have lots of posts.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 22, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> Look at the face in that gif
> 
> How could you not love that
> 
> Top 3 is still better than not being in the top 3 and really I don't matter anyway because I don't have lots of posts.



Easy. That face in the gif is creepy!

I still wubs the favs!


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 23, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> Look at the face in that gif
> 
> How could you not love that
> 
> Top 3 is still better than not being in the top 3 and really I don't matter anyway because I don't have lots of posts.



The face seems so happy there, clapping it's hands.

Posts don't change anything in the forums if you are smart enough to not be like other furries. Now.. I have practically forgotton I am in a furry forum.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 23, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> The face seems so happy there, clapping it's hands.
> 
> Posts don't change anything in the forums if you are smart enough to not be like other furries. Now.. I have practically forgotton I am in a furry forum.


I was mainly being sarcastic :V

This is actually a pretty good forum overall.  I often forget its furry based except for those few threads where it suddenly becomes painfully obvious.

I really should step outside the Den more often.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 23, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> I was mainly being sarcastic :V
> 
> This is actually a pretty good forum overall.  I often forget its furry based except for those few threads where it suddenly becomes painfully obvious.
> 
> I really should step outside the Den more often.



Yeah yeah..

Can't you see the sarcasam in my eyes as well?

No really, that face looks obviously fake and gay.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 23, 2010)

FoxBody said:


> Just messing with you Atra.



Really.

You scared bro?



> Actually, what you just said would amount to 6 inches. I beleive you  were looking for this : 6'8".
> 
> That would be 6 feet and 8 inches.
> 
> Punctuation Nazi meets Grammar Nazi?


I'm guessing you missed the subtle joke there.


----------

